# No start commander



## Tcayton (Jul 3, 2018)

Hello I have a 2013 commander 1000 shut off like it was running out of gas. Fuel pump is cycling pulled a plug its getting spark and the plug was dry so even though I could here the fuel pump running I thought it was not holding the right pressure so I changed it and it still won’t start. I checked all the fuses under dash . Just cranks but won’t start. Can’t anyone point me in the right direction crank sensor ? Cam sensor?


----------

